# NEW 6900 series Mannikin from McKenzie



## Deer Mount

I just got in 2 of the 6900 forms today and I really like the way they are sculpted.


----------



## Matt D

I have a bunch of them going on that form this season. It is getting rave reviews from some taxi buddies of mine. Looking forward to using it, I will post some pics when I get some of them on it.


----------



## lkmn

any finished 6900's yet?


----------



## get er dun

not finished yet but it mounted up nice, and looks like a real winner! looks better in person than the pictures do in the book!


----------



## Typical171

Here is a 69-7021 I just completed for a guy. Had to increase the nose to eye from 7in to 7.5 in. I don't do this professionally, I just do a few mounts each year for some local guys to help with the cost of some new hunting toys. What do you all think?


----------



## coastiehunter2

Wow! you do good work.


----------



## xring2512

Nicely done! very professional.


----------



## Typical171

Thanks for the nice comments. I do really like the new 6900 series. I just wished there were more nose to eye length options but maybe thats coming in the future. The detail on this manikin is outstanding. The brisket area is the best I have seen to duplicating the real thing. The neck swell is real defined, just what most guys want. And the eyes and tear duct are again, the best I have seen. Dennis Behn has hit a home run with this one for sure.


----------



## BP1992

Nice work


----------



## lkmn

Typ,

Did you find the swell to be to big? I have heard of a few guys saying the swells been a little big and they have needed to carve it down about 1"?

Waiting for my cape to get back from the tannery to put on my 6900


----------



## JerseyJays

nice work..... way better than many of the so called professionals out there


----------



## Matt D

Shouldn't be too much longer and I will be trying this form out. I have about 70 pieces coming back from the tannery next week. As far as the swell, it is overdone, but that is an easy fix to just take some off. We will see how it mounts up, but overall, it looks like a pretty nice form.


----------



## Typical171

No I have not yet, but I have only done two of these so far.


lkmn said:


> Typ,
> 
> Did you find the swell to be to big? I have heard of a few guys saying the swells been a little big and they have needed to carve it down about 1"?
> 
> Waiting for my cape to get back from the tannery to put on my 6900


----------



## kjclark7

my taxidermist just called me yesterday and told me that my deer was done. i shot a nice 8 point in november with the bow. not sure what he scores, prob around 120" but he weighted 182 lbs dressed. i chose the new 6900 series semi sneak mackenzie form and i'm very excited to see how it came out. when he called me yesterday, he was like "i'm done with your deer, and all i have to say is that it came out F-ing AWESOME!!" 
needless to say, i'm excited to go get it. not bad either, 2 month turn around time! pics to come later on today/tonight!


----------



## Mr.Wiggles

awesome work !


----------



## kjclark7

just picked it up and got it home. i think it looks great!!! definately shows off the size of the deer. here's some pics.


----------



## kjclark7

i just scored him and he is 119"


----------



## kjclark7

my measurements were off. he scores 121.5" just shy of p&y


----------



## buckhunter1

*Nice deer!* *What size form is that?* I have a 150"er going on a 23" neck. I asked my taxi how big of form I could go with and the measurement from my deer was 22x 19.5" but he says he usually can get an extra inch out of his measurements. My taxi usually only uses Mears forms, but he says he would venture out for me and he may end up liking it. My biggest concern is that he is not familiar with this form size wise, but I have been told Mears tend to run a little on the big side too. My last years buck had a 24" swell but my taxi had to go with a 23" due to the second meat measurement being so small. I am excited to have my buck mounted on this form. I really like the swelled look!


----------



## kjclark7

its the new mackenzie 6900 series semi sneak. i'm very pleased on how it came out. definately shows off the swelled neck of the deer and overall chest size. i don't know what size the form is but my deer dressed out at 182 lbs.


----------



## buckhunter1

Yeah, I had already picked the 6900 out a couple of months ago. I don't think I said that in my earlier post. My deer is going to be on a 23x20x25 6900 semi sneak. I saw it in their magazine and was ready to try something different.


----------



## Rambo22056




----------



## Trophy Time

Here is one on a 6900.


----------



## Rambo22056

Trophy time.. Nice man.. Are u able to take a pic from the side?..


----------



## jimmy bug

JerseyJays said:


> nice work..... way better than many of the so called professionals out there


Yes, including jay...lol


----------



## itsslow98

Here is mine on a 6900. Shot it opening day last year so it had a beautiful coat.


----------



## NaturesEcho

Just got my 2011 Michigan buck back from my taxi. Went with the 6900 form. Honestly I think I like the 6400 better, or it could be that this just wasn't my taxi's best work. Still happy though.

Sorry for the junky cell phone pics.


----------

